# New Braunfels Black Diamond smoker refurbish



## tk427 (Oct 21, 2014)

I received my New Braunfels Black Diamond (NBBD) smoker for the incredibly low price of free from my boss (thanks Doug!). I have made internal modifications like a pre made tuning plate from Horizon, extended the chimney to the cooking grate, added dual thermometers at the cooking grate level and I made a charcoal basket for the firebox.  I also sealed up the CC and fire box lids and the side opening to the firebox with nomex.

I had a lot of rust on the outside of the firebox and the wood handles and tray on the front were shot so I decided I needed to pretty it up a little bit.  

Here are the results.  Now my old girl looks as good as she smokes!  Only thing left to do is reproduce the old New Braunfels Smoker Company logo so I can stick it on the lid. I hope to make plenty of extras so if someone has an old NBBD smoker that they want to make look like new again they can have everything look original. 













IMG_2101.JPG



__ tk427
__ Oct 20, 2014


















IMG_2102.JPG



__ tk427
__ Oct 20, 2014


















IMG_2103.JPG



__ tk427
__ Oct 20, 2014


















IMG_2104.JPG



__ tk427
__ Oct 20, 2014


----------



## smokininidaho (Oct 23, 2014)

That smoker looks great and will give you some tasty bbq. Just picked up a similar NB and have done a couple cooks with it and couldn't be happier with the results!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/170475/older-new-braunfel


----------



## tk427 (Oct 23, 2014)

I just looked at your post, smokininidaho and that is definately one of the older ones. You can tell because the legs bolt directly onto the cooking chamber and the lid hinges should have NB engraved on them. Your smoker looks great! With the right mods you will be able to get even heat across the CC. If you add a firebox basket, you will be able to get 4+ hours of burn with little babysitting. 

That is a great smoker, you will have excellent results.


----------



## smokininidaho (Oct 28, 2014)

tk427 said:


> I just looked at your post, smokininidaho and that is definately one of the older ones. You can tell because the legs bolt directly onto the cooking chamber and the lid hinges should have NB engraved on them. Your smoker looks great! With the right mods you will be able to get even heat across the CC. If you add a firebox basket, you will be able to get 4+ hours of burn with little babysitting.
> 
> That is a great smoker, you will have excellent results.


Thanks, yes I need to build a charcoal basket for sure. Glad to know this is one of the older ones, had a feeling it was. It does have the NB stamped on the lid hinges.


----------



## socalsteve (Jul 26, 2016)

tk427 said:


> I received my New Braunfels Black Diamond (NBBD) smoker for the incredibly low price of free from my boss (thanks Doug!). I have made internal modifications like a pre made tuning plate from Horizon, extended the chimney to the cooking grate, added dual thermometers at the cooking grate level and I made a charcoal basket for the firebox.  I also sealed up the CC and fire box lids and the side opening to the firebox with nomex.
> 
> I had a lot of rust on the outside of the firebox and the wood handles and tray on the front were shot so I decided I needed to pretty it up a little bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## tk427 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi Steve.  I didn't disassemble as mine wasn't too terribly rusty.  I just gave it a good sanding and then sprayed it with high heat black. As for the handles, I ordered replacements from the Brinkmann website, but I don't think that it is up anymore.  Char-broil has parts as well, just order them for a 16" smoker. I'm sure if you google them you can find them.

I still haven't had a chance to reproduce the stickers. I hope to be able to do so soon.

A little tlc and it will be a nice smoker.  I believe that you should sit by the smoker and drink beer and watch the temperature all day, but with the mods I've made, you can leave for a few hours and you will be ok.

Good Luck in your restoration!


----------

